# OBX Barrier Island Station Duck, NC RCI#1008 800 Building "B" Side Sunday 7/26-8/2/15



## 6t8stang

I have the "B" side available for rent for Sunday, July 26 to Sunday, August 2, 2015 in the 800 building (top floor) of Barrier Island Station (BIS) in Duck, NC OBX.  

The "B" side is a 1 bedroom (queen size bed I believe), 1 bathroom, living room with sleeper sofa, TV and small kitchenette (I believe a microwave, fridge, coffee/tea maker, plates/cups, etc are included).  Washer/dryer is shared with the "A" side (where I'll be staying during these dates)

Price is $600

Two years ago I rented this same B side to a family of 4 for this same price. It rented quick and the family had a great time.  The 800 building is closest to the outdoor pool and beach!

Outdoor pool, indoor pool, hot tub, rec center, fitness center, activities during the week, etc are all amenities of the resort.


----------



## 6t8stang

Interested party ran into unforeseen financial trouble, so it's still available!


----------



## 6t8stang

bump to the top


----------



## 6t8stang

Bump to the top


----------



## 6t8stang

Added a map of the resort if you're unfamiliar with the 800 buildings circled to show proximity to the outdoor pool & ocean.  Also added pictures I found online that are indicative of what this unit looks like (all units are different, but this gives you an idea).  

http://outerbanks.craigslist.org/vac/5109626346.html


----------



## 6t8stang

*Reduced to $500!*

Reduced to $500!


----------

